# Figaro on YouTube



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Any suggestions? I tried the 1985 Met version that was suggested here previously, but it's split up into separate videos which is irritating and one other which has no subtitles. As I've never seen it before, I'd like smooth continuous flow and subtitles. The local library does have a DVD, but my schedule is so busy it will be awhile before I can get over there. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

try this one and if you like it (how can you not?!) you might go for versions without subtitles:






(it's *this* production)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot!! I'll give it a try.
Yeah, the second time through or so I'd be ok without subtitles. But I have in the past done a whole lot of listening without knowing what's going on, so I thought I would try the "proper" route this time :lol:

ETA: I browsed the first couple minutes after the overture, and I think it will do nicely  Nice clean set, good subtitles, decent video quality. Cool. I'll let you know what I think once I carve out time to watch!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

glad to help  from what I've seen, most Figaros on youtube are good (or maybe it's really hard to screw this one up - although it's happened in recent times...).


----------

